# Steak Diane question



## debbie in seattle (Feb 1, 2016)

Just ran across a recipe for Steak Diane which I never knew existed.    For those who have made this, what kind of alcohol do you use?    Anything I can use as a replacement?


----------



## AprilT (Feb 1, 2016)

http://www.livestrong.com/article/512633-how-to-replace-sherry-when-cooking/

Sherry is a brandy-fortified wine used in cooking to add acidity and depth of flavor. While an appropriate replacement for sherry in cooking depends upon the specific recipe, chicken broth or plain water are often acceptable substitutes. White wine, red wine, wine vinegar or champagne may also be suitable alternatives if the flavor or sweetness corresponds with the flavors of your dish. If you do not wish to add alcohol to your dish, fruit juices are a viable substitute, although the depth of flavor will not be the same.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 5, 2016)

I would generally use red wine in the sauce, but as the dish is  flambéed, you will need a spirit.  Brandy or Cognac is usually used, and this is one of the main characteristics of the dish.  However, Steak Diane might be regarded as a bit old fashioned now.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 5, 2016)

So funny you mentioned steak Diane, I haven't seen this since the early 70's in restaurants and coincidentally, a recipe for it is featured in my new issue of Cooks Country!

The recipe in the magazine calls for 1/2 cup plus 1 tsp of cognac. (the 1 tsp for the flame)


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 29, 2016)

Th alcohol dissipates in cooking, if that's the reason you don't want to use alcohol in the recipe.


----------



## Kath (Mar 29, 2016)

I used to make this way back in the 70's, usually for dinner parties, etc.  If I recall, the alcohol can be whatever lights your candle.  I think I often used burgundy or something similar.


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 29, 2016)

I would say cognac or brandy, but I suppose you could use brandy flavoring instead.


----------



## Lon (Mar 29, 2016)

debbie in seattle said:


> Just ran across a recipe for Steak Diane which I never knew existed.    For those who have made this, what kind of alcohol do you use?    Anything I can use as a replacement?



I have used a Merlot wine or Cognac


----------

